# Is my look keo pedals a goner ?



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

Discovered this yesterday before i went out for a ride. Could not hear the click sound when clipping it into the pedal


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Whoa! Did you crash? Unfortunately the pedal warranty covers structural defects.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

How is that not structural?


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

sadisticnoob, if you get no love from Look you are more than welcome to have my right Keo Blade Ti pedal (won't match, but will help until you buy a new set), my left snapped so I have it spare. I'm in Australia but happy to ship it for the price of a beer! (or just a thank you).


----------



## sadisticnoob (Dec 6, 2009)

justin. said:


> Whoa! Did you crash? Unfortunately the pedal warranty covers structural defects.


Justin, Have never crashed the bike before. Started noticing the problem 2 weeks before when my cleats could not clip in properly. Just rather shocked that the metal contact thingy became like this


sp3000 said:


> sadisticnoob, if you get no love from Look you are more than welcome to have my right Keo Blade Ti pedal (won't match, but will help until you buy a new set), my left snapped so I have it spare. I'm in Australia but happy to ship it for the price of a beer! (or just a thank you).


Hi sp3000, Thanks for the lovely offer. But I just purchased a brand new look keo blade off this guy who had it when he purchased a brand new look 596. Still rather amused that this happen.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

sp3000 said:


> How is that not structural?


Happening because of a crash = not a structural defect. 

Happening due to something with the construction (aka "just riding along") = structural. 

From the angle of the image, I could not tell if there were scrapes from pedal strikes or scrapes from a crash. I hope this helps clear that up a little bit


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

sadisticnoob said:


> Justin, Have never crashed the bike before. Started noticing the problem 2 weeks before when my cleats could not clip in properly. Just rather shocked that the metal contact thingy became like this


If you still have the receipt and its been under two years since purchase, take them to back so they can contact us for assistance.


----------

